# mastopexy augmentation vs mammaplasty, augmentation



## 1ASC-CODER (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi coders

Let look at this one maybe you already have and can enlighten me.

19340 vs 19325

Notes - breast ptosis, would like reduction, elevated and augmented with saline implants.

Lateral incision subpectoral pocket elevated, and developed, implant  sizer used  removed some breast tissue resections .

Help your feedback is much needed...


----------

